# Cross Border Workers



## Angies (6 Jul 2006)

Are there any other people working in Northern Ireland but living in the South?  I have been doing this for a while but am wondering if my tax situation is correct.  Also i have just got married and do i need to inform anybody about this as my husband does not work in the North.  Are there any websites dealing with this or people i should talk to?


----------



## sbla (6 Jul 2006)

have a look at this site


might give you some answers


----------

